
Olivi is a new startup that brings the best Tunisian olive oil to California - olivi
http://olivi.co/
======
DiabloD3
That intrusive 15% off (what I assume is a) Facebook like thing (which I can't
properly see because of μBlock) is a very bad idea, and almost caused me to
close the tab because I thought the site was spam.

Your site looks very good, however increase the size of the product, brighten
it and enlarge it; and with the background, brighten it a tad and scale back
on the vignetting a bit.

Also, you may want to consider either adding a lot of css shadow to the H1
text, or changing to black text and brightening the background a lot.

Your pricing, also has much to be desired: 8.4 ounces of olive oil for $10?
Also, you should be using ounces for the American market, we have no clue what
ml are.

~~~
olivi
thanks DiabloD3, very good feedback! I will integrate some of your
recommendations. and I m going to work on the pictures as well....still a work
in progress. how much would consider paying for that product?

~~~
DiabloD3
I'd pay, at most, $4.99, and I'm not a fan of tins for such small sizes
either. With sizes like that, I prefer glass bottles so I can just slap an OXO
spout (
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CDLL7U/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CDLL7U/) )
on it and use it straight up.

~~~
olivi
The price always depends on what you are looking for in the olive oil. You
will not find any finishing oil at that price. Regarding the packaging, i
heard opposite opinions, so its only a question of taste which is relative to
the person. best to you and thanks for the good feedback. Also send me your
email, and i will send you a coupon code for you to try. moh.

~~~
DiabloD3
See my HN profile for my email.

